# Mühle Seebataillon>>>>



## StufflerMike

The timepiece chosen for an elite unit of the German Navy must fulfill extraordinary requirements. This is why in cooperation with the soldiers of the upcoming "Seebataillon" (Marine Battalion), an extremely robust watch with a second time zone has been developed that both in design and functionality is well-equipped for every mission to be undertaken by this new unit of the German Navy - whether on land, see or in the air. And it's also why this new watch bears their name: The Seebataillon GMT.









The Seebataillon of the German Navy protects the various naval units, their institutions and their assets on land, around ports and on the high seas. Because time and timekeeping are decisive factors in planning and carrying out many missions, these soldiers were looking for a watch tailored specifically to their operational requirements. The members of the soon to be formed Seebataillon were already familiar with the S.A.R. Flieger-Chronograph, which is used by naval rescue pilots and so approached Mühle-Glashütte with a proposal: to jointly develop a timepiece that was solid and shockproof enough for any mission, guaranteeing exact time and readability day and night, and combining the best properties of wearing comfort and optimum functionality.

It's not surprising that Mühle-Glashütte was their first choice for fulfilling their fundamental requirements for reliability and durability of use: The Seebataillon GMT has a six-position regulated Mühle movement and our own in-house developed rotor, patented woodpecker neck regulation (including fitting balance cock), and a 42-hour power reserve. Of particular importance for this operational service watch is the Mühle fine adjustment, which ensures the watch movement is just as precisely adjustable as it is shockproof. In addition, the self-winding automatic mechanism is an ideal choice for the various deployment zones and operational conditions in which the Seebataillon will be serving: because it operates without a battery, it will never let the wearer down due to diminishing battery life.

Also, the second time zone display is important for operations abroad. The second zone hand is split so the minute indicators are not obscured and the readability of the wearer's local time zone is not impaired. The gold numbers on the dark, recessed, 24-hour scale of the local time zone are positioned for easy readability, with the numbers changing direction at the 6:00 and 18:00 o'clock positions so that the time can always be accurately read - even at a glance.

When you're on a mission, being able to quickly read the exact time is of particular strategic importance. This is why when we designed the dial for the Seebataillon GMT particular emphasis was placed on making readability intuitive. The dial is equipped with double indices at the 3, 6, and 9 o'clock positions and has a divided triangle indicator at the 12 o'clock position. This design ensures the best possible distribution of luminous coating while at the same time ensuring the hands are clearly visible down to the exact minute.

The rotating countdown bezel is also designed for operational conditions: large, 5-minute intervals are provided for maximum clarity with the last 15 minutes divided into a minute scale, so that the time remaining before arrival at the wearer's destination or other important operational events can be read exactly.

This timepiece has to be able to take a lot of punishment while still providing complete freedom of movement for the wrist and the greatest degree of wearing comfort. A titanium construction combined with proven Mühle features such as a screw-in crown at the 4 o'clock position ensures these objectives are achieved. The titanium housing of the Seebataillon GMT is particularly hardwearing and despite its size is surprisingly lightweight.

These features ensure a high degree of wearing comfort and extreme robustness - regardless of the elements. Thanks to its pressure resistance of up to 30 bar, this timepiece is also suitable for missions under water. With all these features, this watch is a perfect addition to the impressive equipment of this elite naval unit.

The Seebataillon GMT, however, is designed not just to functionally and materially satisfy all the operational requirements of this group. Its dark blue dial and gold GMT display evoke the colors of the soldiers' berets and thus firmly establishes a connection with the Marine Battalion itself. The new Seebataillon GMT by Mühle-Glashütte bridges the gap between a military special operations watch and a sporty timepiece, suitable for both field use and for the parade uniform of the members of the Marine Battalion - truly making it a watch for every mission.

Technical Specifications

Movement: ETA 2893-2, automatic; Mühle version with woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Second time zone/24-hr display. Stop-second. Fast date correction. 42-hr power reserve.

Case: Titanium with bidirectional bezel. 2.5 mm thick, domed and anti-glare sapphire crystal.Transparent case back. Screw-in crown. Ø 44.0 mm; H 12.7 mm. Water-resistant to 30 bars.

Strap: Rubber strap with stainless steel folding clasp and extension. Screwed strap attachment bridges.

Dial: Blue. Super LumiNova coated hands and indices.

Price: $3,599

Discussion on our German Watches Forum here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/muhle-diver-my-next-watch-purchase-904302-2.html#post6673287


----------



## mark1958

Beautiful .. I have to admit I tend to prefer to have my watches with some numerals.. but MG is one brand where i like the way they design their dials without the printed numbers.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

Great-looking watch; I'm even willing to overlook the 4:00 date window on this one.
This one is outside of my price range for the next few years, but I will definitely own a Mühle-Glashütte before too long.


----------



## skubish

I love this watch. I wonder why the minutes markings on the bezel are counting down instead of up like most divers?


----------



## CM HUNTER

skubish said:


> I love this watch. I wonder why the minutes markings on the bezel are counting down instead of up like most divers?


That detail caught my eye too. I think if you are using the bezel on a diver in the way it was intended, it actually makes more since to me to put the lesser time remaining at the end of the cycle. The question for me after seeing this is why other diver bezels aren't done the way Muhle did it?


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

Wow I didn't notice that, and I've actually been on the lookout for countdown bezels recently. Because I agree, in everyday use a countdown seems a whole lot more useful.

This watch just moved up several places on my wish list, so thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## STEVIE

I take it that the triangular pointer is the 24hr marker. Is is luminous? I really like the 24hour time interval being arabic and each hour shown instead of an alternate indices display ring shown on many other more expensive watches. The logic of the dive timer begs the question why didn't any of the Swiss brands think of this?

Crown at 4 o'clock makes sense and the date mechanism is in line with the crown, so putting it anywhere else would be complicated.


----------



## AnvilsAreFunny

STEVIE said:


> Crown at 4 o'clock makes sense and the date mechanism is in line with the crown, so putting it anywhere else would be complicated.


Is this a particular issue for this movement somehow? Because I can think of lots of examples of a 4:00 crown with a 3:00 date (Seiko Monsters for one) and vice versa.

In any case, my preference is almost always for 'no date', but I know I'm in the minority on that one.


----------



## riseboi

Has anyone gotten their hands on a working model yet? Any hands on reviews?


----------



## StufflerMike

riseboi said:


> Has anyone gotten their hands on a working model yet? Any hands on reviews?


I hope to see one for a closer look at "Munichtime".


----------



## TK-421

Gorgeous.


----------



## NeilA.

Does anyone know if the strap can be replaced with a Nato etc. without looking odd?

Neil


----------



## StufflerMike

Had the opportunity th see the Seebataillon in the flesh, pics here: Munichtime 2013: German brands only, news and pics

The Seebataillon is just gorgeous, feels good, wears large on the wrist, easy to operate. You can't ask for more.


----------



## Matty01

Mein Gott, sexy


----------



## riseboi

Decided I did not want to wait anymore. Called the AD and placed a deposit on one! Really hope I can have it in hand, or should I say, on wrist by Christmas!


----------



## rationaltime

riseboi said:


> Decided I did not want to wait anymore. Called the AD and placed a deposit on one! Really hope I can have it in hand, or should I say, *have on wrist photos posted* *here* by Christmas!


I fixed that for you.

That's the way to take action. You set an example for us.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## riseboi

rationaltime said:


> I fixed that for you.
> 
> That's the way to take action. You set an example for us.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


LOL, I definitely will!


----------



## dinexus

I really wish this model was available in a more "tactical" dial (black, orange, OD green, etc), because it has the perfect case dimensions and dial layout that I've been looking for — the Rasmus is just too big, sadly.


----------



## StufflerMike

dinexus said:


> I really wish this model was available in a more "tactical" dial (black, orange, OD green, etc), because it has the perfect case dimensions and dial layout that I've been looking for - the Rasmus is just too big, sadly.


I am sorry for you but obviously it was "tactical" enough for the members of the Seebataillon of the German Navy which is a tactical unit. But as always: you can't satisfy all the world.


----------



## David Woo

ok, it's been awhile: any of you MG fans have one of these? Any photos? any comments?


----------



## logan2z

David Woo said:


> ok, it's been awhile: any of you MG fans have one of these? Any photos? any comments?


I don't own one but I saw one in the flesh at an AD last week and it looked terrific. Will hopefully go back and try it on shortly.


----------



## KdoubleU

This, I like.


----------



## Nowickpa17

This one is on my list as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzyb

David Woo said:


> ok, it's been awhile: any of you MG fans have one of these? Any photos? any comments?


I just received my Seebataillon on Thursday. I hope to have better pictures soon. My initial impression is very good. It looks and feels great. The colors are fantastic and the dial is highly legible.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu

The dial is incredibly clear ....looks a crakka ...Dave


----------



## Precise

I was attracted too. I admire MG and love titanium. I wrote to MG inquiring about the weight and they replied that it weighs 144 grams! That's awfully heavy for titanium. Rubber straps often weigh 20 to 25 grams and thin leather, or nylon about 10 grams. So even if I changed the strap it would weigh about 130 grams. My comfortable maximum is 80g.

Alan


----------



## riseboi

Precise said:


> I was attracted too. I admire MG and love titanium. I wrote to MG inquiring about the weight and they replied that it weighs 144 grams! That's awfully heavy for titanium. Rubber straps often weigh 20 to 25 grams and thin leather, or nylon about 10 grams. So even if I changed the strap it would weigh about 130 grams. My comfortable maximum is 80g.
> 
> Alan


I have mine on a custom leather football strap and it weighs 96g. The rubber strap/clasp weighs 58g.


----------



## fuzzyb

Precise said:


> I was attracted too. I admire MG and love titanium. I wrote to MG inquiring about the weight and they replied that it weighs 144 grams! That's awfully heavy for titanium. Rubber straps often weigh 20 to 25 grams and thin leather, or nylon about 10 grams. So even if I changed the strap it would weigh about 130 grams. My comfortable maximum is 80g.
> 
> Alan


I am waiting to receive a new rubber strap for my MG, so while swapping out the too-short rubber strap on mine, I made a few measurements.

The watch with the original rubber strap and clasp sized for a 7 inch wrist is 130g.

The original rubber strap with clasp weights 53g. The clasp is stainless steel and has the built in diver's extension, which explains where the additional weight is coming from.

The watch head alone weighs 75g.

The watch with a Bonetto Cinturini straps weighs in at 103g.


----------



## velorider

I'd love to have this watch. It would satisfy the requirements of all of my missions too.


----------



## David Woo

fuzzyb said:


>


looks great on your wrist, enjoy it!


----------



## David Woo

velorider said:


> It would satisfy the requirements of all of my missions too.


mine too: hardware store, supermarket, pick up the kids....


----------



## David Woo

ok, i stopped by the local AD this morning to try on the SB: very nice watch, the blue dial is almost black, had to get it into the sun to see the blue: the sales guy thought it was a black dial at first. the articulated rubber strap felt comfortable, no bracelet option at the moment. the gold details are quite nice. the size is a bit large for my small wrist but overall it is an excellent piece.


----------



## zombiehunter

I love this watch and my local SINN dealer sent me their new catalogue which had one. While i love my SINN UX gSG9 i do wish it had a GMT hand.

This will be my next purchase rather than the planned SINN U2.

a beautiful watch with all the features I want even if slightly less bullet proof than the UX.


----------



## poison

This watch caught my eye in one of the wuw threads, causing me to spend an hour on their site, then read reviews, and just last night I found this corner of WUS. Way, WAY out of my league, but someday, oh yes....Muhle might be my overall favorite brand, ever.


----------



## Maximus28SF

Added to my wish list!
Anyone know if it is possible to wear it with a leather or nato strap?


----------



## DonQuixote

I like the look overall but feel like the numbers sort of mesh together and it would be hard to use at a quick glance. Just imho.


----------



## fuzzyb

Maximus28SF said:


> Added to my wish list!
> Anyone know if it is possible to wear it with a leather or nato strap?


Yes. The rubber "end links" come off with the strap and has screwed in lug bars underneath. I wear mine on an Isofrane.


----------



## fuzzyb

DonQuixote said:


> I like the look overall but feel like the numbers sort of mesh together and it would be hard to use at a quick glance. Just imho.


I actually find it very legible. More so than many of my other watches. The white and yellow markers stand out well against the dark blue background.


----------



## nweash

I realize this thread is somewhat old, but I just thought I'd update it with some first hand use in case anyone ever came searching for advice.

Great idea of a watch. In actuality it just seems to fall short.

Very difficult strap change system.

Weak weak WEAK C1 lume.

Bi-directional bezel too loose.

Long lugs only extended by OEM rubber end link system.

Blasted finish shows every damn mark.









Great display back.

I flipped mine after 6 weeks because of all its shortcomings.

It still is a beautiful watch whenever I see photos of it.


----------



## Precise

fuzzyb said:


> I am waiting to receive a new rubber strap for my MG, so while swapping out the too-short rubber strap on mine, I made a few measurements.
> 
> The watch with the original rubber strap and clasp sized for a 7 inch wrist is 130g.
> 
> The original rubber strap with clasp weights 53g. The clasp is stainless steel and has the built in diver's extension, which explains where the additional weight is coming from.
> 
> The watch head alone weighs 75g.
> 
> The watch with a Bonetto Cinturini straps weighs in at 103g.


The math:
144g(total)-58g(rubber & clasp)=86g

But you report 75g. If you have any money left after buying the Muhle, please weigh four quarters. My scale says 22.6g.

Thank you,

Alan


----------



## Watch Possum

Thanks for saving me much grief and money. And for your pictures with better light. I couldn't imagine how something so blue on the MG site could look black in previous pic and comments, but it was just poor light.


----------



## mark1958

Do any of you have a good idea for an alternative non-rubber strap? Perhaps blue?


----------



## lorsban

stuffler said:


> The timepiece chosen for an elite unit of the German Navy must fulfill extraordinary requirements. This is why in cooperation with the soldiers of the upcoming "Seebataillon" (Marine Battalion), an extremely robust watch with a second time zone has been developed that both in design and functionality is well-equipped for every mission to be undertaken by this new unit of the German Navy - whether on land, see or in the air. And it's also why this new watch bears their name: The Seebataillon GMT.
> 
> View attachment 1211370
> 
> 
> The Seebataillon of the German Navy protects the various naval units, their institutions and their assets on land, around ports and on the high seas. Because time and timekeeping are decisive factors in planning and carrying out many missions, these soldiers were looking for a watch tailored specifically to their operational requirements. The members of the soon to be formed Seebataillon were already familiar with the S.A.R. Flieger-Chronograph, which is used by naval rescue pilots and so approached Mühle-Glashütte with a proposal: to jointly develop a timepiece that was solid and shockproof enough for any mission, guaranteeing exact time and readability day and night, and combining the best properties of wearing comfort and optimum functionality.
> 
> It's not surprising that Mühle-Glashütte was their first choice for fulfilling their fundamental requirements for reliability and durability of use: The Seebataillon GMT has a six-position regulated Mühle movement and our own in-house developed rotor, patented woodpecker neck regulation (including fitting balance cock), and a 42-hour power reserve. Of particular importance for this operational service watch is the Mühle fine adjustment, which ensures the watch movement is just as precisely adjustable as it is shockproof. In addition, the self-winding automatic mechanism is an ideal choice for the various deployment zones and operational conditions in which the Seebataillon will be serving: because it operates without a battery, it will never let the wearer down due to diminishing battery life.
> 
> Also, the second time zone display is important for operations abroad. The second zone hand is split so the minute indicators are not obscured and the readability of the wearer's local time zone is not impaired. The gold numbers on the dark, recessed, 24-hour scale of the local time zone are positioned for easy readability, with the numbers changing direction at the 6:00 and 18:00 o'clock positions so that the time can always be accurately read - even at a glance.
> 
> When you're on a mission, being able to quickly read the exact time is of particular strategic importance. This is why when we designed the dial for the Seebataillon GMT particular emphasis was placed on making readability intuitive. The dial is equipped with double indices at the 3, 6, and 9 o'clock positions and has a divided triangle indicator at the 12 o'clock position. This design ensures the best possible distribution of luminous coating while at the same time ensuring the hands are clearly visible down to the exact minute.
> 
> The rotating countdown bezel is also designed for operational conditions: large, 5-minute intervals are provided for maximum clarity with the last 15 minutes divided into a minute scale, so that the time remaining before arrival at the wearer's destination or other important operational events can be read exactly.
> 
> This timepiece has to be able to take a lot of punishment while still providing complete freedom of movement for the wrist and the greatest degree of wearing comfort. A titanium construction combined with proven Mühle features such as a screw-in crown at the 4 o'clock position ensures these objectives are achieved. The titanium housing of the Seebataillon GMT is particularly hardwearing and despite its size is surprisingly lightweight.
> 
> These features ensure a high degree of wearing comfort and extreme robustness - regardless of the elements. Thanks to its pressure resistance of up to 30 bar, this timepiece is also suitable for missions under water. With all these features, this watch is a perfect addition to the impressive equipment of this elite naval unit.
> 
> The Seebataillon GMT, however, is designed not just to functionally and materially satisfy all the operational requirements of this group. Its dark blue dial and gold GMT display evoke the colors of the soldiers' berets and thus firmly establishes a connection with the Marine Battalion itself. The new Seebataillon GMT by Mühle-Glashütte bridges the gap between a military special operations watch and a sporty timepiece, suitable for both field use and for the parade uniform of the members of the Marine Battalion - truly making it a watch for every mission.
> 
> Technical Specifications
> 
> Movement: ETA 2893-2, automatic; Mühle version with woodpecker neck regulation, own rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Second time zone/24-hr display. Stop-second. Fast date correction. 42-hr power reserve.
> 
> Case: Titanium with bidirectional bezel. 2.5 mm thick, domed and anti-glare sapphire crystal.Transparent case back. Screw-in crown. Ø 44.0 mm; H 12.7 mm. Water-resistant to 30 bars.
> 
> Strap: Rubber strap with stainless steel folding clasp and extension. Screwed strap attachment bridges.
> 
> Dial: Blue. Super LumiNova coated hands and indices.
> 
> Price: $3,599
> 
> Discussion on our German Watches Forum here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/muhle-diver-my-next-watch-purchase-904302-2.html#post6673287


That looks great!

I wonder if they have a steel bracelet version?


----------



## rationaltime

Seebataillon has a titanium case. Mühle-Glashütte does not
offer a titanium or steel bracelet for it.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## StufflerMike

mark1958 said:


> Do any of you have a good idea for an alternative non-rubber strap? Perhaps blue?


Good luck finding a matching strap which will look as good as the black rubber with those rubber end links.


----------



## riseboi

mark1958 said:


> Do any of you have a good idea for an alternative non-rubber strap? Perhaps blue?


I had mine on a handmade football leather strap. Loved it!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f503/show-your-m%FChle-glash%FCtte-911451-7.html#post7137327


----------



## logan2z

stuffler said:


> Good luck finding a matching strap which will look as good as the black rubber with those rubber end links.


+1 it's going to be tough to best the OEM rubber. That's the best rubber strap I've seen on any watch.


----------



## mark1958

I cannot find the lug length of the Rasmus 2000 bracelet but that one looks like it could fit?


rationaltime said:


> Seebataillon has a titanium case. Mühle-Glashütte does not
> offer a titanium or steel bracelet for it.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


----------



## mark1958

Exactly--- That is why i was wondering if anyone else had found such a strap&#8230; Thanks



stuffler said:


> Good luck finding a matching strap which will look as good as the black rubber with those rubber end links.


----------



## rationaltime

mark1958 said:


> Do any of you have a good idea for an alternative non-rubber strap? Perhaps blue?


You might take a look at the Time Factors CANVAS Strap 22mm in Navy Blue.

I expect this is not what you are asking for, but I will show it anyway.
I got tired of straps that don't hold up. Here is just one example.

















So, I bought the Stowa brown leather strap old style 22 mm
with rivets. I have not had trouble with this strap.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mark1958

Both of these options look reasonable and i am going to spend a bit more time looking at these two. The more i look at the Ramus 2000-- the more i am convinced the steel bracelet should fit. The design and fit of the lugs looks the same. The rubber strap looks like it has to be the same. Can anyone confirm this?

BTW-- I want to comment on the color of the dial--- it is a bit like a chameleon -- it poor light it does look dark -- almost black but it has a fantastic blue in good light. Their selection of color was fantastic here. At least in my opinion.


----------



## mark1958

I found a strap in my box of straps with 22mm lugs. Here are some photos. I miss the way the MG strap hugs against the case. This one is quite comfortable. I will wear today and see how it feels


----------



## StufflerMike

Would not be my cup of tea. The polished buckle does not fit either.


----------



## mark1958

Not that I have worn it for a few days-- I agree although it sure is comfortable to wear



stuffler said:


> Would not be my cup of tea. The polished bezel does not fit either.


----------



## rationaltime

Maybe you can find another band like that one but all dark.
The polished buckle can be fixed with ScotchBrite.

I see "Bay area". Would it be too far to visit Topper in Burlingame
to find out if the steel bracelet end links fit your case?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## mark1958

The strap in that photo was very cheap so i am sure i can find one that is dark blue or black. Toppers is pretty close to where I live so that is a good idea. I saw a replacement MG rubber strap online and purchased even though it was advertised as being for the RAMUS 2000 and I can tell you they are identical so in theory the bracelet should fit. Perhaps it is not advertised as being appropriate for the MG SEEB is because it is made of steel and the watch is titanium


----------



## vintage76

Hi,

i've just bought one and waiting for the watch.

I have one question for Seebataillon users : _"we always say that titanium is more susceptible to scratching, what do you think?"

_For me the rubber strap looks really good and i only wear dive watch on it or nato. The Muhle has the best integration of GMT function on a diver watch, really fan of it.


----------



## nweash

vintage76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> i've just bought one and waiting for the watch.
> 
> I have one question for Seebataillon users : _"we always say that titanium is more susceptible to scratching, what do you think?"
> 
> _For me the rubber strap looks really good and i only wear dive watch on it or nato. The Muhle has the best integration of GMT function on a diver watch, really fan of it.


It's titanium and blasted. It's going to show every mark and you can't buff it out like a brushed finish.


----------



## vintage76

nweash said:


> It's titanium and blasted. It's going to show every mark and you can't buff it out like a brushed finish.


Thanks Nweash, i've crossed fingers for the titanium was same as Seiko Shogun which is not so sensible to scratch

In any case, i love design of this Muhle and my professional activities are not so dangerous for watch. I will just think to wear my toolwatch Seiko SKX during week end ;D


----------



## vintage76

Finally recieved mine, really happy ! Very great quality. The strap is amazing.
But the watch is also very cool on nato 









Caseback :


----------



## vintage76

Little Carwristshot on nato ! The blue is amazing, sometimes dark and sometimes so clear !


----------



## DonQuixote

Wow, great shot, thanks for sharing!

OP- this photo makes the case for the decision, imho. I would go for the Seebatallion... it's more unique and mouth wateringly interesting.



vintage76 said:


> View attachment 5330858
> 
> 
> Little Carwristshot on nato ! The blue is amazing, sometimes dark and sometimes so clear !


----------



## Balsamic Chutney

Here's one for you gents; the Seebataillon on the brushed steel Marinus bracelet.


----------



## Balsamic Chutney

Please excuse my accidental attachments of the same picture, phone issues!


----------



## soukchai

I bought one of these last month, and whilst it is a very original and good looking watch, has anyone else noticed how completed hopeless the lume is? 
I guess the German navy all get home by dusk.


----------



## Balsamic Chutney

soukchai said:


> I bought one of these last month, and whilst it is a very original and good looking watch, has anyone else noticed how completed hopeless the lume is?
> I guess the German navy all get home by dusk.


My personal experience is that while the lume is not very bright, it does last a long time. With a little charge it will see the night through and remain legible in the dark.


----------



## vintage76

Balsamic Chutney said:


> My personal experience is that while the lume is not very bright, it does last a long time. With a little charge it will see the night through and remain legible in the dark.


+1

The lume can go along the night, on the morning it still show what time it is ... i prefer one can go for a long, very long time than to have a light on wrist just for a couple of hours 

@Balsamic, i'm not sure that this watch is made for going on steel strap ?

just worn on Iso rubber and definitively one of the best for me (except the original one but i won't use the buckle ...)


----------



## vintage76

i've taken time for a lumeshot 

Beautiful color


----------



## _yourhonoryourhonor_

Love that bracelet, such a cool and unqiue design. Looks quite sturdy too. Never tried one on, so I need to get down to the local dealer to try it out.



Balsamic Chutney said:


> Here's one for you gents; the Seebataillon on the brushed steel Marinus bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5647001


----------



## soukchai

Vintage 76- thanks for the lumeshot. It is far, far brighter than mine. I had mine out in the very strong SE Asian sun all day today, and after dark the lume was so weak I could barely notice it. I wonder if there is a consistentcy problem at the MG HQ.

Another more disturbing problem happened to me today with my Seebattallion - after wearing it less than 15 days from new, the bezel insert just dropped off. I found this hard to believe for a $3000+ watch. 

I will be in touch with MG tomorrow, but have to say I am disappointed in this watch. For the same money there are many others that do not have these problems.


----------



## vintage76

Shot of the day !


----------



## STMR

Love mine!


----------



## vintage76

we never talk about the caseback which is looking really nice ! Love the logo of true Seebataillon on oscillating wheel !


----------



## vintage76

The wristshot


----------



## lseele

Hi Mike,
I have not been able to find anywhere the width of the band. Is it 22 mm or 24 mm? On my Marinus it is 22 mm. Do you know by chance?


----------



## StufflerMike

lseele said:


> Hi Mike,
> I have not been able to find anywhere the width of the band. Is it 22 mm or 24 mm? On my Marinus it is 22 mm. Do you know by chance?


Some specs

Crystal: Sapphire
Strap: Rubber
Water Res.: 300m
Dimensions: 44 x 53mm
Thickness: 12.7mm
*Lug Width: 22 mm*
Crown: 7.5 x 5 mm
Weight: 134g (measured in my kitchen)


----------



## powerband

It's a very handsome watch. To all the owners (and past owners): is the bezel really THAT loose to turn, as reported in a couple of posts?


Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiILUS

Does anyone else have a Seebataillon without the sunburst finish on the internal 3/4 plate and surrounding components? Mine just arrived from a private seller and does not have the elaborate finishing as individual sunbursts. I'm pretty convinced it's authentic (woodpecker regulator is present, everything else is perfect) but there is no sunburst 

Also, I set the watch down and heard a rattle. Sure enough something rattles slightly inside. That doesn't strike me as right. There is a slight friction sound when the rotor rotates. Normal or a rough ride through our postal system?


----------



## ChiILUS

Bump - I kind of need to know right away if others also lack the sunburst on their Seebataillon. I can't get ahold of Mühle regarding it. The noise of the rotor appears to be normal / within tolerance


----------



## StufflerMike

Lower serial numbers have, higher serial numbers don't have.

Btw: we do not like to see bumps on the regular fora. TIA.


----------



## ChiILUS

Thank you. Great! I should share I think I found the best strap for this watch. Brushed darkened steel dark blue and grey bond Zulu strap from NATO straps on eBay.


----------



## StufflerMike

Still enjoying mine on the Hirsch rubber strap, yesterday we had 35C.


----------



## horolicious

This watch has a Panerai vibe with a twist of German haltung. So this with titanium buckle will work....


----------



## ChiILUS

TOPTISHKIN said:


> This watch has a Panerai vibe with a twist of German haltung. So this with titanium buckle will work....


What a great idea, for another reason: matching the color of the strap to the color-coded function you want to highlight visually, in this example matching the golden hand and 24hr GMT numbers to the strap. Compliments! I think I will pick up a golden band too now.


----------



## owrehleeoh

So after six months deliberation and helpful posts both here and on the Stowa forum I spent my saved pennies on a Mühle. 
It's lovely. To keep it more low profile I've put away the admittedly lovely OEM rubber strap and put it on a Hirsch Tiger. 
The second photo shows it next to my SKX007 as that shows nicely how low it sits on on my 7 3/4 inch (19.5cm) wrist.


----------



## ChiILUS

TOPTISHKIN said:


> This watch has a Panerai vibe with a twist of German haltung. So this with titanium buckle will work....


Thanks to your color idea I'm happily swimming with this solution which nicely highlights the complication, with titanium buckle and stitched improvements I added. Any other recommendations to make the Perlon as secure as the NATO would be appreciated.


----------



## horolicious

*Re: Mühle Seebataillon&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;*

The problem with perlon is that it stretches in water and the watch does not sit on wrist properly as a result. A for effort, although stitching needs work. If it fails, it will be one expensive repair or a great testament to a woodpecker design if the watch will still keep good time.


----------



## ChiILUS

TOPTISHKIN said:


> The problem with perlon is that it stretches in water and the watch does not sit on wrist properly as a result. A for effort, although stitching needs work. If it fails, it will be one expensive repair or a great testament to a woodpecker design if the watch will still keep good time.


You're right I just removed the glue and had the heck sewn out of that small area with a sewing machine.


----------



## krpdm

Untitled by jppellet, on Flickr

Different


----------



## MediumRB

I just noticed the bezel of my SeeB has 48 clicks. Is it just a little quirk or is there some explanation? 

Information through searches has never mentioned it and some reviews have said there are 60 clicks. I recall that the M-G Kampfschwimmer has markings for 3 minutes due to the swim training of the forces, but what do you do in 1:15 increments?


----------



## StufflerMike

Mine has 60 clicks which matches the intended objective (count down bezel). Something is wrong with your SB though.


----------



## MediumRB

stuffler said:


> Mine has 60 clicks which matches the intended objective (count down bezel). Something is wrong with your SB though.


I'll just say that mine is a unique special edition for those who prefer base 12. Think of all that you can do with an extra 15 seconds!


----------



## ChiILUS

Still loving my Seebataillon as a sports watch.

In regards to the perlage and finishing:



stuffler said:


> Lower serial numbers have, higher serial numbers don't have.


Where is the required 50% of the movement value coming from if these latter numbered Seebataillons like mine just have the original finishing from Switzerland? Is it just the manufacture and application of the Woodpecker neck regulator and their in-house rotor?


----------



## horolicious

*Re: Mühle Seebataillon>>>>*

Did anyone else miss the fact that Seebataillon has coordinates engraved in the back. Once entered into the mapping app, it shows a Baltic Sea Navy base a little NW of Kiel. The pin lands on the field, which looks like HQ/barracks of Seebataillon.

https://goo.gl/maps/W7JqAgzAP4G2

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: Mühle Seebataillon>>>>*

Not missing coordinates at all. What would it be good for for someone who has absolutely nothing to do with the Navy Base and justs wants a somehow toolish GMT in Mühle quality ?


----------



## ChiILUS

Mr. Stuffler he is asking if we didn't see something that already exists on the watch: not if we long for something which is absent.

Very cool spot Toptishkin.


----------



## horolicious

*Re: Mühle Seebataillon>>>>*

You like 'to-may-to', I like 'to-mah-to'"....... 
It does not really matter that I was misunderstood. What matters is that I purchased Mühle because in addition to a well made watch, I like that CEO is actively involved or what we in USA kindly refer as hustle, to let people learn about the brand. 
Two immediate observation :
1. The rubber strap is awesome 
2. The bidirectional bezel functions well. In my opinion many people expect to hear clicks as in diver watch. Seebataillon is not a diver watch, but field operator watch. The bezel has more of slide and stay feel to it. I operated the bezel with my motorcycle gloves problem fee.










Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## robi1138

Would love to own this watch...just can't see paying what they're asking for it.


----------



## horolicious

*Re: Mühle Seebataillon>>>>*



robi1138 said:


> Would love to own this watch...just can't see paying what they're asking for it.


I understand what you mean. I was able to get this slightly worn watch at the negotiated price which was hard to pass. 
On the separate note I had to remove OEM strap because...








The weight is half of the watch... 
















Real titanium buckle..... 
















The watch is precise, and has a great rate of stability. 
We all have faults and so do watches.... 
Lume is weak and applied sparingly.


----------



## ChiILUS

Last night, returning from Wrigley Field, I discovered the best accessory for this watch- the NL pennant! Had several people ask me about the watch when I posted this picture to social media:


----------



## sinnandseiko0

I just picked up this thing of beauty, but it was just to large for my 6.5 inch wrists. I did everything to try and get it to work. But after a greynato failed I knew I had to say good by. But if your a beefy fellow then by one asap for your own good. It's a great piece of watchmaking.


----------



## Triman05

Recently picked one up......love the German brands!


----------



## Triman05

*Still get a kick out of my Muhle Glashutte.......looking for another!*


----------



## smittya

My new grail. Thanks for the post, Mike.


----------



## ChiILUS

Anyone notice that the movement for the Seebataillon changed on their website? It used to say "ETA 2893-2 Mühle Version" (21 jewels can be seen engraved on my movement's rotor) but now their site says "SW 330-1" (25 jewels can be seen engraved on the rotor pictured on the movement's page). Is this a completely new movement? Why?


----------



## horolicious

ChiILUS said:


> Anyone notice that the movement for the Seebataillon changed on their website? It used to say "ETA 2893-2 Mühle Version" (21 jewels can be seen engraved on my movement's rotor) but now their site says "SW 330-1" (25 jewels can be seen engraved on the rotor pictured on the movement's page). Is this a completely new movement? Why?


Sellita 300 is the clone of ETA2892 Muhle made the transition due to the fact that ETA is not selling ebauches movement to thirds parties, but completely assembled mechanism only. Muhle does not want to pay premium and pass the costs to you. The quality will stay the same. Buy with confidence.


----------



## Neil Wickham

Balsamic Chutney said:


> Here's one for you gents; the Seebataillon on the brushed steel Marinus bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 5647001


that looks a perfect fit, what's the chances of having the bracelet blasted to match, wonder if that would work


----------



## Roger Beep

Had a Seebat for years, sold it.
Had serious regrets and bought myself another one. 
Eagerly waiting for it to come back home!


----------



## AnonPi

StufflerMike said:


> I am sorry for you but obviously it was "tactical" enough for the members of the Seebataillon of the German Navy which is a tactical unit. But as always: you can't satisfy all the world.


7 years, 3 months, 9 days later and still as funny as I'm sure it was the day it was written.


----------



## Batboy

horolicious said:


> Sellita 300 is the clone of ETA2892 Muhle made the transition due to the fact that ETA is not selling ebauches movement to thirds parties, but completely assembled mechanism only. Muhle does not want to pay premium and pass the costs to you.


I can't help thinking that the Swatch Group shot itself in the sales foot. Hasn't it simply handed sales on a plate to Sellita? ETA has cut its sales in return for ... ?


----------



## van_helsing

AnonPi said:


> 7 years, 3 months, 9 days later and still as funny as I'm sure it was the day it was written.


I'll second that


----------



## Meister Suavena

going with this&#8230;


----------



## FBPB

Batboy said:


> I can't help thinking that the Swatch Group shot itself in the sales foot. Hasn't it simply handed sales on a plate to Sellita? ETA has cut its sales in return for ... ?


You might want to read this: ETA SA - Wikipedia


----------



## Camguy

Meister Suavena said:


> going with this&#8230;
> View attachment 15826941


I bet that looks great.


----------



## RSM13

It is a beautiful watch, but I have to wonder about all these watch brands that claim they design watches (that retail for thousands of dollars) to equip Elite military units. 

I think that is all marketing BS.

I lived next door to a US Navy seal while he was stationed in my home town, and I asked him what kind of watch they use. 

He told me that the Navy doesn't "Issue" them a watch. He said that they are allowed to choose the watch that suits them best and he said almost every member in his "unit" wore G Shocks. I asked why and he said who in their right mind is going to risk damaging, losing, destroying a several thousand dollar watch when exposed to the rigors of combat. Same reason they dont carry super expensive knives. They dont carry anything valuable, just whatever is tough and cheap and can be counted on to get the job done.

Maybe the German "Seebattallion" doesn't expect to get their watch destroyed or damaged or maybe the German taxpayer is picking up the tab on the multi thousand dollar timepieces.


----------



## Batboy

RSM13 said:


> It is a beautiful watch, but I have to wonder about all these watch brands that claim they design watches (that retail for thousands of dollars) to equip Elite military units.
> 
> I think that is all marketing BS.


I'm certain you're right: it's all marketing BS. And the same goes for diving, mountaineering, etc.

Watch companies have been using 'brand ambassadors' since at least the 1920s. When Rolex made a big marketing deal out of Mercedes Gleitze swimming the English Channel (1927), she didn't even wear the watch on her wrist. But she was paid as a brand ambassador, and Rolex used Gleitze in advertising to promote its "Oyster" waterproof case. So, watch companies have been using brand ambassadors for almost a century!


----------



## StufflerMike

> It is a beautiful watch, but I have to wonder about all these watch brands that claim they design watches (that retail for thousands of dollars) to equip Elite military units.


Mühle says: 
„The Seebataillon GMT was introduced in 2013. A year earlier, we began developing the tool watch in coordination with the command staff of the See Bataillon. The soldiers became aware of Mühle-Glashütte through the S.A.R. Flieger-Chronograph, which is on board with the naval rescue pilots. They also had a need for a wristwatch tailored exactly to their requirements. So* they approached us *with the development of a timepiece that is solid and shockproof enough for any mission, guarantees an accurate time display day and night, and combines the best wearing comfort with optimal functionality. This is because the unit protects the soldiers, ships and buildings of the Navy in ports or on the high seas. To ensure that the watch can provide loyal service to soldiers in Germany as well as off the coast of Africa or in the Middle East, it should not only be reliable, self-sufficient and precise, but also particularly easy to read."

So the Mühle Seebataillon was developed with the See Bataillon, it is not an officially issued watch. Mühle Glashütte Nautische Instrumente has some history in developing timepieces with special(ized) units, SAR, SAR Chronograph, Seebataillon, U-Boot). The U-Boot (50 pieces) was only available for members of the U-Bootgeschwader. Again, not an officially issued watch.








Yay or nay - Mühle's U-Boot Uhr


In close cooperation and with detailed information about the requirements of an U-Boot watch Mühle-Glashütte Nautische Instrumente designed a (very) limited submarine wrist watch for the submarine squadron of the German Navy (U-Bootgeschwader der Deutschen Marine). The watch will only be...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Camguy

StufflerMike said:


> Mühle says:
> „The Seebataillon GMT was introduced in 2013. A year earlier, we began developing the tool watch in coordination with the command staff of the See Bataillon. The soldiers became aware of Mühle-Glashütte through the S.A.R. Flieger-Chronograph, which is on board with the naval rescue pilots. They also had a need for a wristwatch tailored exactly to their requirements. So* they approached us *with the development of a timepiece that is solid and shockproof enough for any mission, guarantees an accurate time display day and night, and combines the best wearing comfort with optimal functionality. This is because the unit protects the soldiers, ships and buildings of the Navy in ports or on the high seas. To ensure that the watch can provide loyal service to soldiers in Germany as well as off the coast of Africa or in the Middle East, it should not only be reliable, self-sufficient and precise, but also particularly easy to read."
> 
> So the Mühle Seebataillon was developed with the See Bataillon, it is not an officially issued watch. Mühle Glashütte Nautische Instrumente has some history in developing timepieces with special(ized) units, SAR, SAR Chronograph, Seebataillon, U-Boot). The U-Boot (50 pieces) was only available for members of the U-Bootgeschwader. Again, not an officially issued watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay or nay - Mühle's U-Boot Uhr
> 
> 
> In close cooperation and with detailed information about the requirements of an U-Boot watch Mühle-Glashütte Nautische Instrumente designed a (very) limited submarine wrist watch for the submarine squadron of the German Navy (U-Bootgeschwader der Deutschen Marine). The watch will only be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.watchuseek.com


That U-Boot Uhr is killer. The periscope reticle could have been kitschy, but they make it work splendidly. If you didn't know what you were looking at it just has this cool sector dial thing going.


----------



## WatchRob85

Roger Beep said:


> Had a Seebat for years, sold it.
> Had serious regrets and bought myself another one.
> Eagerly waiting for it to come back home!


I’ve been looking to add one to my collection, as well! They’re beautiful and functional, and durable to boot.


----------

